# Adding a filter coffee option...



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

I've been toying with an idea for our next place.

its a coffee bar style, who's only competition is vending machines.

now, we'll obviously have a wide range (espressos, flat white, pour overs etc) but we need to win over the £1 a cup crew.

my only thoughts so far are that we could provide a decent cup of filter coffee, that, in reality, isn't as good as our other offerings, but, can beat the vending machines.

im thinking that we could compete price wise, then draw people in to better coffee (better service, knowledgeable staff etc)...

any thoughts/ideas/links to decent machines?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

a lot of coffee shops are starting to use the CCD as a method these days ... adds a bit of theatre to serving a coffee, and only costs £15 + filters

tastes a lot nicer than the big filter machines (although this might be a placebo due to the theatre effect)


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

As in a per cup option? I'm wondering whether there's a kind of 'grab and go' option?

i've a feeling we may struggle slightly to win over those that are used to an 'instant' drink, if you know what I mean?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How many cups per hour are you expecting to sell?

Would look at a Bunn machine maybe?


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

It's really difficult to say, but I'd guess at easily 20-30 cups during lunchtime (maybe more), but hopefully we'd manage to draw most people to a proper drink!


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

I'll have a look at the Bunn machines, thanks!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Technivorm do a commercial range of the Moccamaster that allows you to buy additional flasks. his is as opposed to the hot plate method that just stews the coffee.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=technivorm


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm hearing very good thins about the Fetco machines. Haven't tried one myself yet and they're not cheap but definitely at the top of my shortlist so far as they have an awful lot of control over brew parameters and options for storing recipes which would come in handy if rotating through lots of different beans on filter.


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> I'm hearing very good thins about the Fetco machines. Haven't tried one myself yet and they're not cheap but definitely at the top of my shortlist so far as they have an awful lot of control over brew parameters and options for storing recipes which would come in handy if rotating through lots of different beans on filter.


Oooh, that's interesting! Wonder if we could start with a cheaper option and just have it on for peak times, then see how it sells, and upgrade if it works...

I'm glad there's options at least. Was thinking it might be an outright no-go!


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> Technivorm do a commercial range of the Moccamaster that allows you to buy additional flasks. his is as opposed to the hot plate method that just stews the coffee.
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=technivorm


these look quite good. Not too pricey, either...


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Marco Bru F60 - http://www.machina-espresso.co.uk/collections/marco-boilers/products/marco-bru-f60m-2-2l-flask-manual-fill

Super easy and tasty brews!


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

Thank you! I'll have a little look...


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Definitely depends on budget, but have a look at the Marco Jet 6..... 6L capacity, and if you get busier you can have 2 of the detachable urns meaning you can serve from one whislt the second brews. They are about £1500, with the urns coming in at about £300ish, but they look awesome, modern and command a good resale value...


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> Technivorm do a commercial range of the Moccamaster that allows you to buy additional flasks. his is as opposed to the hot plate method that just stews the coffee.
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=technivorm


I wonder how long the flask would keep the brew at optimum temperature for?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Instead of offering a lower quality product, what about an introductory offer on batch brew of £1 and then putting it up after a month or 2 (making it explicitly clear at the start this will happen).

You might win some people round then.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

I know nothing about this sort of thing so maybe it's a stupid question, but in theory wouldn't it be possibly to get something like a Brazen, probably with a slightly bigger capacity and make loads of batch brews?

A place near me does this, keeping the coffee in flasks; when you get the £1 filter they just fill a cup from the flasks (though admittedly I don't know what machine they use in the first place)


----------

